

Sam Reviews Every Coworking Space in San Francisco - breck
http://www.linkrap.com/Coworking2

======
rdouble
Wanted to point out that you can get a secure 10x12 private workspace with
wired internet and a window for about $400 at Activspace in the Mission. It's
a new building with stuff like an internal courtyard with BBQ grills. The
building caters to artists but when I looked at a space it seemed like a good
percentage of people did things like flash development.

<http://activspace.com/mission-2.html>

~~~
dangrover
Sweet!

I walked by there a few days ago on my way to Coffee Bar and saw the sign, but
wasn't aware that it was that affordable.

I just contacted the people running it. Maybe I can get a tour or something. I
feel like I might be too left-brain to pass their threshold though.

------
catch23
Sam didn't review <http://hackerdojo.pbwiki.com> yet! It's approximately 500
feet from the main YC offices and set to debut in a few weeks at $100/month
membership -- how could anyone not turn it down?

~~~
inklesspen
At a guess, because it's not yet open for business?

------
dangrover
I'm the guy Sam was referring to who was looking for a place.

One thing that's bugged me about a few of the coworking spaces here is the
idea of "hot-desking." If I have to go stake out a new place to work every day
and have to lug my monitor with me, I might as well go work at a Starbucks.

I don't want a private office or anything, but if you're paying for a "full
time" plan (as opposed to a lesser one), you should have some claim to a desk.

------
eddiegroves
Yikes, don't think any of those places looked like somewhere I'd work.

